# Suggestion for better throttle response



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

:thumbup: As our cars are getting a little older, little adjustments are sometimes overlooked. I checked my throttle cable a while back, and found that it was pretty stretched. I took about a half inch of slack out of it and thought I'd share that with you all. The throttle response is great compared to before. Obviously.

For those that may not know how to do this: on the driver's side of the throttle body, you will find the accel. cable adjustor. Loosen the front lock nut, then tighten the rear nut forward. Do this until the cable is like a guitar string, but not putting pressure on the throttle assembly. Also do this for the cruise cable. Lastly, test drive to make sure your idle is normal. If the idle is now high, you've got it too tight. Move it back a little. 

Have fun and use caution, since the throttle will be a lot more touchy now.


----------



## sleepe1952 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Throttle Cable*

Hello o anyone no where i could get a new throttle cable for my 1991 240sx from ? 

thanks


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

have you tried calling nissan directly? any local nissan dealership should have it,or maybe autozone or discount or somthing. they should all carry it


----------

